# Global Visas



## Matt & Kim (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi all, we have instructed Global Visas to undertake our plans to emmigrate but this seems a mistake.

Does anyone have any info god or bad about this company?

Has anyone been succesfull obtaining a visa through these?

Thanks in advance

Matt


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Matt & Kim said:


> Hi all, we have instructed Global Visas to undertake our plans to emmigrate but this seems a mistake.
> 
> Does anyone have any info god or bad about this company?
> 
> ...


Suffice to say I wouldn't use them. Have you paid them any money yet and how much do they want to complete the process for you?


----------



## Matt & Kim (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Auld Yin apologies for the late reply, we've paid £480 out of £2400 that they want.

Regards

Matt


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Matt & Kim said:


> Hi Auld Yin apologies for the late reply, we've paid £480 out of £2400 that they want.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Matt


Well you've got a fair chunk of change already invested so only you can decide if to carry on with them, or not. I'm sure they will be looking for more funds soon so, should you decide to stay with them I would urge caution.


----------



## Matt & Kim (Feb 5, 2013)

I appreciate the advice, we have a complaint with them already and they haven't responded (great start). They can go whistle if they haven't resolved our complaint. Ayone on here used another agency that they would recommend?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Matt & Kim said:


> I appreciate the advice, we have a complaint with them already and they haven't responded (great start). They can go whistle if they haven't resolved our complaint. Ayone on here used another agency that they would recommend?


I've read good reports about Wildy Immigration ? Canada Visa & Migration Consultants located in Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada


----------



## Matt & Kim (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks Auld Yin, just sent them a message now.


----------



## Matt & Kim (Feb 5, 2013)

Going to speak to global visas tomorrow and present our case for not using their services


----------



## wayne1234 (Jan 6, 2013)

Matt & Kim said:


> Hi all, we have instructed Global Visas to undertake our plans to emmigrate but this seems a mistake.
> 
> Does anyone have any info god or bad about this company?
> 
> ...


Hi,
I just recently secured a 2 year working visa.I researched all the visa companies through forums,word of mouth and online.90 PER CENT of people said the same thing...STAY AWAY FROM GLOBAL VISAS!!So i took their advice and went with VisaFirst in Dublin and i have to say it was effortless.alot of people recommended applying directly through the canadian embassy online as it was way cheaper and faster,but you need a scanner and to be honest i found it to much to deal with.
hope this helps and best of luck!!!


----------



## Matt & Kim (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Wayne, we've told them to do one, useless bunch of two hats.


----------



## Matt & Kim (Feb 5, 2013)

Had about 12 e mails from global visas they are applying for jobs for me all over Canada, WTF. I've told them to f**k off about 2 weeks ago. I told them on my initial assesment we want to go to BC.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Please stay away from them!! They will take all of your money! And are USELESS!! I would put a block on your CC so they don't take out the rest of the money. They might put a charge through for the 1,920. I used them and it was a HUGE mistake. They will be your bestfriend before you sign with them and pay, and promise you the world. Once you hand over the cash they are gone, and you can't reach them. 

Just google: "global visas scams"


----------



## Matt & Kim (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi 2fargone, we informed our CC before we cancelled with them, so, hopefully we should be ok.
Gonna do it ourselves now


----------

